# Art > Personal Art >  More By Fudgetusk

## fudgetusk

https://albatrash.deviantart.com/art...gain-731905525

https://albatrash.deviantart.com/art/Room-909-730526992

----------


## YesNo

Interesting. When DeviantArt forced me to dig up my password to see it I was even more curious what those images were.

----------


## fudgetusk

Are you on Deviantart?

----------

